# Want FlexGrid Control in VB 6 Tutorial



## bhushan2k (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi guys...i need tutorials of flexgrid control ver 7 which i want 2 use in vb 6 for our clg programming....m new for dat....so can u plz gv sum site address frm where i can get tutorial of same....thnx


----------



## janki2008 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

I don't code in VB but found some links for you pls find it below. I guess its ver 6 tutorial but it should work for 7 also. 

(1) *articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-3513-1049819.html

(2) *searchwindevelopment.techtarget.com/downloadPage/0,295339,sid8_gci1113633,00.html

(3) *www.freevbcode.com/ShowCode.Asp?ID=2776

If not just dig it out with google.

Janki


----------

